

Galileo to Turing: The Historical Persecution of Scientists - storytime
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/06/famous-persecuted-scientists/

======
tzs
There's a significant difference: Galileo was persecuted because of his
science. Turing was a persecuted person who happened to be a scientist.

